# 69 LeMans block code question



## MikeKelso (May 8, 2017)

I've been searching for an engine block code from a car I'm considering buying. The code I have doesn't seem to match any list of block codes that I can find. Here is the info:

It says 9749757 YU as far as I can tell. But I can't find that match anywhere. I know YU is a code they used so I'm assuming its the stock block but I don't know.

Any help is appreciated, thank you.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The 69 lemans 350 YU should have a casting number of 9790079 which will be on the rear of the block behind the number 8 cylinder (passenger side). 9749757 above the letter code is the Engine Unit Number which may be listed on the PHS billing history.

Good luck,


----------



## MikeKelso (May 8, 2017)

That's good to know, Thank you!


----------

